# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Ottawa Trucker Convoy: Anti-COVID-Mandate Mass Protest

## James_Madison_Lives

*Fight for Freedom in Canada Begins, MASSIVE Trucker Protest Against Mandates! Trudeau Must Go!
*






Join their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Freedom-Con...00286905896085

Rumble video back-up: https://rumble.com/vt3dyu-nationwide...-mandates.html

*Fight for Freedom in Canada Begins, MASSIVE Trucker Protest Against Mandates! Trudeau Must Go!*

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/QuigginReport/st...22780015329281


https://twitter.com/michaelpbreton/s...44895410925573

----------


## Matt4Liberty

Beautiful

----------


## Anti Globalist

God bless those truckers.

----------


## RJB

I am mostly an old thrash metal head, but I love old school country, particularly the outlaw bunch.  I couldn't help but think of this song.

This was the spirit of America once.  I hope that this new convoy is a sign that we are siezing it back..

----------


## acptulsa

> I am mostly an old thrash metal head, but I love old school country, particularly the outlaw bunch.  I couldn't help but think of this song.
> 
> This was the spirit of America once.  I hope that this new convoy is a sign that we are siezing it back..


*CULTURAL APPROPRIATION!!*

Oh, wait.  That predates rap by over twenty years...

----------


## donnay

> I am mostly an old thrash metal head, but I love old school country, particularly the outlaw bunch.  I couldn't help but think of this song.
> 
> This was the spirit of America once.  I hope that this new convoy is a sign that we are siezing it back..


Big fan of the outlaw truckers!

"...Well, we laid a strip for the Jersey shore
And prepared to cross the line
I could see the bridge was lined with bears
But I didn't have a dog-goned dime

I says, "Pig Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck
We just ain't a-gonna pay no toll"
So we crashed the gate doing ninety-eight
I says 'Let them truckers roll, 10-4'..."

----------


## osan

> *Fight for Freedom in Canada Begins, MASSIVE Trucker Protest Against Mandates! Trudeau Must Go!*


As of last night it was some 40 miles long.

Canada?  Really?  Austria, home of the blindly obedient?

Seriously now, what is going on?  Is this some glimmer of self-respect and basic sense?  Dare I believe?

----------


## osan

> God bless those truckers.



You said it.  I guess conditions were stretching their sphincters past tolerance.

About time somebody got up and acted... without burning down a city, that is.  Speaking of which, where's antifa in all this?  One would think they'd be all over this.  BLM, not so much, 'cuz RAYcis and all that.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Working Poor

Wen will the American truckers do something similar?

----------


## Jackson

That's pretty amazing.  I was wondering if it started in western Canada, and sure enough I see British Columbia.  I've also heard there is some tension between the more supposedly conservative western provinces and places like Ottawa, Montreal, and Toronto.  I've only been to Toronto and mid-sized town in British Columbia and maybe it's the case.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's pretty amazing.  I was wondering if it started in western Canada, and sure enough I see British Columbia.  I've also heard there is some tension between the more supposedly conservative western provinces and places like Ottawa, Montreal, and Toronto.  I've only been to Toronto and mid-sized town in British Columbia and maybe it's the case.


It takes some digging to find it out, but Alberta is on the brink of secession.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Jackson

> It takes some digging to find it out, but Alberta is on the brink of secession.



Thanks.  I know a family in Calgary that I haven't talked with in awhile.  Maybe touch base with them.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

*MEDIA BLACKOUT, or else Media trying to say protesting "bad road conditions."*

*Search #FreedomConvoy2022 for news*











THE FACTS

Demand, they will not go home until:

– Either Trudeau steps down OR

– All experimental mRNA injection mandates (“vaccines”) are lifted, for all of Canada and for all Canadians, and Canadians are free again.


– The trucking convoy is NOT anti vaccination. It is anti government mandates. Many of us are vaccinated. We simply believe that every Canadian should be free to choose and face no discrimination or restrictions on their freedom due to their choice.


– Truckers will NOT block emergency vehicles at any point, ever, and will even assist any person in need at any point in the convoy or protest. Safety plans are in place. Drivers have been briefed and signed documents at their respective checkpoints. 

*MORE INFO: FIGHT FOR FREEDOM IN CANADA BEGINS, MASSIVE TRUCKER PROTEST AGAINST MANDATES! TRUDEAU MUST GO!

**
GERMAN PATHOLOGY CONFERENCE CALLS FOR HALT ON COVID VACCINES, SAY AUTOPSIES SHOW HORRIFIC ORGAN DAMAGE, “LEAD TO ILLNESS AND DEATH”*

----------


## acptulsa

In Canada in January.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Good.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

For a long list of youtube on the ground reports and videos go HERE.  They are simply the hits from the words Freedom Convoy 2022 in the youtube search box.

After that do the same for videos at bitchute.com and rumble.com.  

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...20&sp=CAM%253D

----------


## acptulsa

Now a convoy is headed up from South Carolina to join them in Ottawa.

So if you hear of trucker terrorists being mowed down by the FBI as they attacked D.C. you'll know they took the wrong route north.

----------


## tod evans

Favorite sign on a truck;

*Don't bite the hand that feeds you*

----------


## tod evans

> Now a convoy is headed up from South Carolina to join them in Ottawa.
> 
> So if you hear of trucker terrorists being mowed down by the FBI as they attacked D.C. you'll know they took the wrong route north.


Maybe the Canuks can come show us how to put an end to government overreach.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*'Freedom' truckers may form world's longest convoy*
https://torontosun.com/news/local-ne...longest-convoy
_Joe Warmington (26 January 2022)_

According to Guinness World Records, the longest truck convoy ever recorded was 7.5 km long, in Egypt in 2020.

The Freedom Convoy heading from British Columbia to Ottawa is said to be considerably longer.

“It’s 70 km long,” said Benjamin Dichter, spokesman for the Freedom Convoy 2022. “I have seen footage from an airplane. It’s impressive.”

By Wednesday, truckers hope to have taken their protest through to Manitoba and will make it to southern Ontario on Friday.

Plans call for the convoy to arrive in Ottawa on Saturday for a protest.

If it gets there on time — and if the convoy holds together as it has in British Columbia, Alberta and Saskatchewan — it could be 10 times larger than the world record.

“The largest parade of trucks consisted of 480 trucks and is achieved by Tahya Misr Fund (Egypt), in Cairo, Egypt, on 20 November 2020,” Guinness says on its website. “With a length of 7.5 km, Tahya Misr Fund was able to organize a parade of 480 trucks, amid the harsh weather and heavy rain, breaking the Guinness World Records title for the largest parade of trucks, which was achieved 16 years ago in the Netherlands with a parade size of 416 trucks.”

There are estimates the Canadian convoy could comprise 50,000 trucks from the West, East, and even from the United States. It’s difficult to speculate what will transpire in the days ahead.

It looks like Ottawa could be swamped with long-haul trucks on Jan. 29. But with winter weather and potential issues, including possible roadblocks or traffic snarls, time will tell.

Whatever happens, it won’t be for lack of support.

Thousands of Canadians have lined the route, cheered from overpasses and offered to feed drivers in their homes and restaurants.

It’s a grassroots demonstration that has become far bigger than anything organizers had envisioned.

With that comes problems. Media reports said a GoFundMe campaign for the convoy, which had surpassed $5 million by Wednesday morning, had been frozen by GoFundMe.

“Fake news,” said Dichter, whose name — along with Tamara Lich — is listed as an organizer. “It’s not true.”

GoFundMe spokesman Rachel Hollis told the Toronto Sun “we are continuing to work directly with the organizer to gather information about how funds are being distributed. This is part of our standard process to ensure the protection of all donors” and “once a withdrawal plan is provided by the organizer, our team is on standby to safely and quickly deliver the funds.”

Organizers have said the raised money, far more than they ever anticipated, is to help truckers with fuel, lodging and food costs.

“But this has never been about that money,” said Dichter, who added with or without it, the convoy will roll forward.

Dichter said he and Lich are the only two speaking on behalf of the Freedom Convoy. So when social media posts talk of insurrection or violence, he added, it will be clear such agitators or saboteurs are not involved in organizing their “peaceful” and “law-abiding” demonstration.

The protest, Dichter said, is about lifting vaccine mandates for truckers at the Canada-U.S. border and other issues relating to the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms, including forcing drivers to wear masks in trucks.

For the public, the convoy has become a beacon of hope that overreaching COVID-19 lockdowns, restrictions and mandates will soon come to an end.

However, the Liberal government is standing firm.

“The government of Canada and the Canadian Trucking Alliance both agree that vaccination, used in combination with preventative public health measures, is the most effective tool to reduce the risk of COVID-19 for Canadians, and to protect public health,” said a joint statement from federal cabinet ministers Omar Alghabra, Seamus O’Regan and Carla Qualtrough, and Canadian Trucking Alliance president Stephen Laskowski.

This is shaping up to be a potential game of chicken, and the world convoy record may fall, too.

----------


## ClaytonB

> *'Freedom' truckers may form world's longest convoy*
> https://torontosun.com/news/local-ne...longest-convoy
> _Joe Warmington (26 January 2022)_
> 
> According to Guinness World Records, the longest truck convoy ever recorded was 7.5 km long, in Egypt in 2020.
> 
> The Freedom Convoy heading from British Columbia to Ottawa is said to be considerably longer.
> 
> “It’s 70 km long,” said Benjamin Dichter, spokesman for the Freedom Convoy 2022. “I have seen footage from an airplane. It’s impressive.”
> ...


Watching Stinchfield on Newsmax now... latest on the GoFundMe is that it is now *near $6M, and still frozen*. RCMP troopers are closing exits at truck-stops along the way with the apparent purpose of running the caravan dry.

*INSANE*

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Occam's Banana

*#FreedomConvoy2022: Canadian mainstream media and politicians are lying about it - viva frei vlawg*
_This is what you need to know about the Freedom Convoy currently on its way from British Columbia to Ottawa. The media is lying to Canadians._
https://rumble.com/vtdglm-freedomcon...ing-about.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/RebelNewsOnline/...63052446932996

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## ClaytonB

> https://twitter.com/RebelNewsOnline/...63052446932996


There is something oddly Max Headroom-like about Justin Tweddledeau...

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> https://twitter.com/RebelNewsOnline/...63052446932996


That's right boy Trudeau.  Peoples' right to be sent to a covid concentration camp.

_Manitoba, Canada COVID isolation camp, with barbed wire fence (source: “__A Look At A Secret Canadian COVID Camp_“_)_

----------


## Occam's Banana

As the convoy approaches Ottawa, the cathedral is being forced to acknowledge its existence.

And the framing they're putting around it is exactly what you'd expect.

The following article, for example, stops just short of using the word "terrorism" while accusing the organizers of the convoy of wanting a "coup of sorts" and invoking the January 6th 2021 "invasion of the Capitol building in Washington".

https://twitter.com/TorontoStar/stat...13041382547457


*Truckers are flirting with extremists. They should call off their protest*
_‘The closer the “freedom convoy” of truckers opposed to new rules around vaccine mandates gets to Ottawa, the less it has to do with truckers or even with those rules.’_
https://www.thestar.com/opinion/edit...r-protest.html
Toronto Star Editorial Board (26 January 2022)

[bold emphasis added - OB]

The closer the “Freedom Convoy” of truckers opposed to new rules around vaccine mandates gets to Ottawa, the less it has to do with truckers or even with those rules.

The convoy may have started out on the West Coast as a legitimate, albeit wrongheaded, protest against new federal regulations affecting essential workers who regularly cross the Canada-U.S. border (truckers prominent among them).

But by now, as could have been easily predicted from the start, it has become a magnet for every sort of extremist — not just sincere anti-vaxxers, but a jumble of conspiracy nuts, Western separatists, far right-wingers, and worse.

The organizers themselves may not have wanted that to happen; indeed, some are trying to distance themselves from the worst elements attaching themselves to the cross-country convoy.

But everyone is judged by the company they keep, and the minority of Canadian truckers who refuse vaccines and oppose mandates should not be surprised if they find their cause overshadowed by the extremists. Lie down with dogs, as they say, and you get up with fleas.

So consider the bizarre “Memorandum of Understanding” that some of the truckers’ leaders have put forward, proposing that the “People of Canada” join with the Senate and the Governor General to usurp the powers of the government and ditch vaccine mandates. *Apparently the deep thinkers behind the convoy think the answer to their complaints is a coup of sorts* with Gov. Gen. Mary Simon leading the charge.

Likewise, ponder the hallucinatory art work featuring truckers parting the seas, Moses-style, with a burning cross, no less, in the background.

Or the tweets threatening violence against politicians, or even *a Canadian version of the invasion of the Capitol building in Washington* once the trucks reach Ottawa.

No one knows how much of that to take seriously; it may turn out to be just a lot of venting by people glomming on to a movement they had little to do with organizing.

Certainly, Conservative politicians who rushed to lend support to the convoy as it started out should be praying hard that it turns out that way. MPs like Andrew Scheer, Candice Bergen and Pierre Poilievre will look awfully bad if the ugly side of the anti-vax movement is on full display once the truckers get to Ottawa.

Even if isn’t, those MPs are firmly on the wrong side of this issue. The vast majority of Canadians are fully vaccinated (including, by some estimates, as many as 90 per cent of truckers themselves) and long ago lost patience with the recalcitrant minority that refuses to get their shots.

They know that has prolonged the pandemic needlessly and put an intolerable burden on the health care system. We’ve all paid the cost of the anti-vaxxers’ selfishness.

So for MPs, of whatever party, to line up with the truckers’ protest is plain wrong. It may do them some good politically, but it amounts to putting partisan advantage ahead of the collective good. For Conservatives, they’ll only discredit their party among the great majority of voters in the long run (not to mention undermine their leader, which for some may actually be the point).

The government is right to stick by its policy on mandatory vaccination for cross-border truckers. Indeed, even if Ottawa reversed itself nothing would change: U.S. authorities have imposed a similar mandate on their side of the border, so the truckers are stuck with it for the time being.

At this point they should call off their protest. It will accomplish nothing, and it’s already amplifying the most toxic voices among those opposed to vaccine mandates, and vaccines themselves.

----------


## tod evans

> it has become a magnet for every sort of extremist — not just sincere anti-vaxxers, but a jumble of conspiracy nuts, Western separatists, far right-wingers, and worse.
> 
> to usurp the powers of the government
> 
> with a burning cross, no less, in the background.
> 
> Or the tweets threatening violence against politicians, or even a Canadian version of the invasion of the Capitol building in Washington 
> 
> long ago lost patience with the recalcitrant minority that refuses to get their shots.
> ...


What a half-assed job of framing.

Sad thing is this is what many will hear, and believe!

And this is the view that'll be presented to the kourts...

----------


## CaptUSA

> They know that has prolonged the pandemic needlessly and put an intolerable burden on the health care system. We’ve all paid the cost of the anti-vaxxers’ selfishness.


Hard to believe there are people in the corporate press still hanging on to this.




> Even if isn’t, those MPs are firmly on the wrong side of this issue.


No, no, Editorial Board...  *YOU* are on the wrong side of history.  No wonder you won't put your names on this stasi article.  Afraid of what will happen to the lockdown-sympathizers when the final chips fall.

----------


## vita3

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jAG4XXCOj48

----------


## acptulsa

Trudeau calls convoy small and fringe, and says it doesn't represent the views of "mainstream Canadians".

Meanwhile...

----------


## tod evans

Kinda catchy;

----------


## vita3

Weasel Trudeau just announced hes hiding/isolating because he claims to have Covid....

Cant make this stuff up

----------


## pcosmar

Convoy should be in Sault Ste Marie this evening.
Ottawa on Saturday.

https://www.saultstar.com/news/local...traffic-police

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> But by now, as could have been easily predicted from the start, it has become a magnet for every sort of extremist — not just sincere anti-vaxxers, but a jumble of conspiracy nuts, Western separatists, far right-wingers, and worse.


Number of times the MSM has warned about fringe elements at a left wing protest/riot: 0.

----------


## pcosmar

update.

https://www.sootoday.com/local-news/...eather-4999296



> The following change of plans was sent out by organizers of the trucker convoy.
> 
> Trans-Canada Freedom Convoy 2022, has decided to split in two at Nipigon. half the convoy will take Hwy 17 to Sault Ste. Marie and the other half will take Hwy 11 to Cochrane, overnighting there.
> 
> Plans are to join together in North Bay for the march to Ottawa.


I like this part.



> Cochrane, please welcome them. They have been advised of parking and restaurant options for the evening. Many if not most, are costing this movement on their own. Thus, if you have a spare bed, room, couch or can give a meal or a shower, please do reach out and help.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I had to go to City Hall yesterday. There were big signs on the doors "Mask Required to Enter". The same sign was on the doorway to each floor. Once in the facility I notice that no one is wearing a mask. I was pretty pissed about something else and was ranting to a zoning official and I commented to him that there are signs on the entry door and all the floors yet no one is wearing a mask. His response was that employees were not required to wear one.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Freedom Convoy and the absolutely corrupt Canadian media - viva frei vlawg*
_The Canadian media is now, in lockstep, going out of its way to deliberately malign the freedom convoy, painting it as extremist and violent. This is how a corrupt government uses our own tax dollars to buy off the media._
https://rumble.com/vtie4m-freedom-co...rei-vlawh.html

----------


## vita3

https://twitter.com/RobertKennedyJr/...C-8Z_bwKMpAAAA

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## CaptUSA

> Lots of whining from people who purport to be Ottawa's about gridlock, noise, lack of masks(!) and etc.


Wow, it's almost like some of the people in Ottawa don't appreciate being locked down against their will.  And yet, they fail to see the irony.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

The propagandists are getting desperate.

----------


## pcosmar

> Matt the Russian Texan
> @theholiestbacon
>  · 8h
> In regards to the truckers, I think it's hilarious that socialists are furious about the workers of the world uniting.


LOL

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/thevivafrei/stat...06363836571648

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/TapirusTapiride/...75134804488208

----------


## acptulsa

Funny, it wasn't the sight of her that tugged at my heart, but the sound.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## pcosmar



----------


## pcosmar

> Traditional Canadian Girl 
> @canadiangirls99
>  · Jan 28
> You guys have Justin, we have Judy.
> 
> We are not the same

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Indy Vidual

> 1.  Not every--nor even a majority of--Canadian trucks are parked in Ottawa.
> ...


Correct, but there is a pre-existing massive shortage of truckers - even before Covid - shouldn't most of North America be concerned about bare selves in the stores?





> ...
> 3.  Heard of railroads?


You exposed my ignorance, I have never heard of a train that drops the food directly to the supermarkets without the help of a truck. Can I please see a video of whatever you were referring to?

----------


## pcosmar

> Correct, but there is a pre-existing massive shortage of truckers - even before Covid - shouldn't most of North America be concerned about bare selves in the stores?


That shortage is the reason for these protests,,Government overreach.

And the reason that Truckers are the perfect cavalry for this battle. They have the ability and therefor, the Power

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I have been hearing about trucking shortage for a long time now. When I travel across country I cannot help but notice that every rest stop is filled with trucks and every truck stop has no place for a rig to park. Trucks park on exits and entryways. It takes as many trucks to keep the shelves full as it does to keep them empty. If the population has not increased from 5 years ago why would we need more trucks than we did 5 years ago? Coronavirus, Ukraine, Gun Violence, "Supply Chain", Climate Change and ???. If there is a trucker shortage today there must have always been one.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## acptulsa

> You exposed my ignorance, I have never heard of a train that drops the food directly to the supermarkets without the help of a truck. Can I please see a video of whatever you were referring to?


You think those train enthusiasts who had motion picture cameras back when they didn't come standard in every telephone regularly turned away from the shiny streamlined passenger expresses to film every siding?  You think it takes a trucker to pick up enough at the warehouse to stock the local corner mom 'n pop in a panel van?




> I have been hearing about trucking shortage for a long time now. When I travel across country I cannot help but notice that every rest stop is filled with trucks and every truck stop has no place for a rig to park. Trucks park on exits and entryways. It takes as many trucks to keep the shelves full as it does to keep them empty. If the population has not increased from 5 years ago why would we need more trucks than we did 5 years ago? Coronavirus, Ukraine, Gun Violence, "Supply Chain", Climate Change and ???. If there is a trucker shortage today there must have always been one.


Or the government decided any truck over three years old wasn't "clean" enough, and every trucker that refused the jab was no longer a trucker.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> You think those train enthusiasts who had motion picture cameras back when they didn't come standard in every telephone regularly turned away from the shiny streamlined passenger expresses to film every siding?  You think it takes a trucker to pick up enough at the warehouse to stock the local corner mom 'n pop in a panel van?
> 
> 
> 
> Or the government decided any truck over three years old wasn't "clean" enough, and every trucker that refused the jab was no longer a trucker.


That does not explain that every rest area and truck stop are filled with trucks. There is no infrastructure to handle more trucks.

----------


## acptulsa

> That does not explain that every rest area and truck stop are filled with trucks. There is no infrastructure to handle more trucks.


Don't worry.  Your buddy Biden's building back better.

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## tod evans



----------


## acptulsa

They doubled down.  We're doubling down.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## RJB

> I think it's pretty obvious to anyone with a brain that this protest is about a lot of things, not one single topic.


The protest may have a lot of gripes but it comes down to one single demand: 

*LEAVE US THE $#@! ALONE!!!*

----------


## acptulsa

> Wat?  The only thing I've ever said about the convoy is that it's quite obvious that the usual suspects are writing fan fiction about it and inflating it beyond reality.  Which is counterproductive, if you ask me.


Just how many corners of Ottawa do they have to shuffle people into, Canadian cities have to host them, nations have to experience them, and prime ministers have to stare no confidence votes in the face, before you deem that it is meeting expectations?

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Dr.3D

> I just thought of a potential false flag attack.  A bomb planted on one of those gas wagons that they are walking to the truckers.  If a sabatuer detonates when the police haul it away the media will eat that up.  
> 
> The gov wants this to end and they want to discredit the protestors.  With riot police coming in tonight, I have a feeling that this fun gathering is about to take a turn to the dark side very quickly.  This is when some really dirty stuff could happen.  They won't deal with these protestors like they dealt with last year's protestors.


What?  No winter of love?

----------


## pcosmar

> 


Some truckers up North would like that delivered in a plain Canvas Sack.

----------


## Occam's Banana

And there it is, right on cue: "insurrection"

https://twitter.com/mzee26/status/1490517138397974533

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @Anti Federalist

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

Silence is violence?

----------


## Occam's Banana

"mobile right-wing extremist war lord convoys"

https://twitter.com/leahmcelrath/sta...57321900384257


https://twitter.com/leahmcelrath/sta...62731508125703

----------


## Occam's Banana

> "mobile right-wing extremist war lord convoys"
> 
> https://twitter.com/leahmcelrath/sta...57321900384257
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/leahmcelrath/sta...62731508125703


//




> https://twitter.com/leahmcelrath/sta...64829998149635
> 
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/112765...eart-problems/

----------


## Anti Federalist

>

----------


## acptulsa

>

----------


## ClaytonB

> If I steal something and end up in front of a judge he/she doesn't just let me off with returning the items I stole.


Baby steps... progress in the right direction is still progress...

----------


## ClaytonB

> My Impression,,,  Ottawa Cops do not care for the orders they are being given ..
> 
> Rumor is, 50% have tendered Resignations.




Ask yourself: if the Ottawa Police was 100% dead-set against these truckers, what chance would the protests have realistically had, without descending into violence in the streets? It's true that the truckers were able to logistically overwhelm the OPP but there's more to it than just that. When the rank-and-file no longer have the stomach for enforcement of commands from above, it shows. The police chief was reduced to publicly threatening legal action against any of his officers showing support for the protests... that should give you a big hint as to what is really going on internally...

----------


## acptulsa

Not one video from ground zero today in that twit thread, and no news either.  I hope when news does come through, we can stand it.

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## acptulsa

A live stream.  He's walking toward the downtown crowd as of this posting.

----------


## ClaytonB

*Just now:* Ottawalks just noticed a drone in the sky -- he described it as large, not a toy-drone...

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB

> I appreciate that attitude toward the cop car.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

Just the fact that there are no masks behind the camera speaks volumes.

----------


## acptulsa

OK, you win--only, not really.

----------


## acptulsa

My kids have been here over a week and have come to no harm whatsoever.  So what threat do you know about that I don't?  And where could it conceivably come from besides government?

----------


## acptulsa

Truckers are the perfect ones to lead this for so many reasons.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## TheTexan

> 


I'm a little disappointed that they seem to have complied with the no honking rule?

Even if they are trying to get around it by banging jerry cans together or whatever.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

> So far, crowd doesn't seem to care... currently dancing to Pharrell Williams' _Happy_... lol


The New Zealand protest is a very different animal

----------


## ClaytonB

> The New Zealand protest is a very different animal


Yeah, looks like standard intelligence agency infiltration tactics... "get ahead of the narrative", Capture-and-Control, etc.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Spot on, my man.  
> 
> Reminds me of a comedy bit by Dan Cummins, where he talks about a friend of his from college who was a habitual liar.  He would goad him into telling some lie, and then coax more and more outrageous lies out of him... he says his friend just leans into each lie more and more, DARING you to call him out.
> 
> They're lying and we know they're lying.  And they know we know they're lying.


And they don't *care* we know.

They feel utterly immune and secure, surrounded by modern day fortresses of law, government, troops, cops and government guns.

They are convinced they are "The Untouchables".

It is up to us to show them they are indeed "touchable".

This event is a Three Stooges type flick on the nose to the ruling class.

Putting our oppressors cold, hungry and in the dark by means of a general strike of truckers, farmers, linemen, energy, transportation, maritime commerce and manufacturing "productives" (that is my new term...I will no longer use the biased, derogatory and Marxist term "workers") just to name a few, would be a Mike Tyson roundhouse to the jaw.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Happy Thought (just a fantasy )
> 
> What if they were to roll the Tanks out as some wish,, and when the Tanks park,,they unroll flags, and the Tankers shake Hands with the Truckers.
> 
> Hugs all around.

----------


## acptulsa

Get back to the things you love--unless you love flying or train travel.

Has anyone ever heard this guy give a direct answer to any question?

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

A new day in Canberra.

----------


## acptulsa

Twice he says, it's not just North America, it's also western Europe.

So Australia and New Zealand are chopped liver?  Eastern Europe?  Israel?

----------


## acptulsa

I'm not sure where this Freightliner cabover is, but it certainly isn't Canada.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

The Twitter account for Rebel News (@RebelNews) has been suspended.

Give their website some traffic: https://www.rebelnews.com/

Rebel News Convoy Reports: https://www.rebelnews.com/tags/convoy_reports

Rebel News Rumble channel: https://rumble.com/c/RebelNews

----------


## pcosmar

> The people were, I'm convinced, going to open Windsor and close Buffalo.  But Trudeau and Biden decided to talk tough, reinforcements rolled in to push back, and now both are closed.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

>

----------


## acptulsa

This, this, this!

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## pcosmar

> GIVESENDGO DOMAIN HIJACKED!
> 
> https://freerepublic.com/focus/chat/...s?page=479#479
> https://freerepublic.com/focus/chat/...s?page=480#480
> https://freerepublic.com/focus/chat/...s?page=481#481


I heard that,,also heard it has been restored..info leaked.

Do you think it matters? Do you think it is about Money?

"Principle of the thing" pisses me off..  but the movement will be unfazed and likely grow stronger..

or the Mandates could be lifted tomorrow.

----------


## ClaytonB

> I heard that,,also heard it has been restored..info leaked.
> 
> Do you think it matters? Do you think it is about Money?
> 
> "Principle of the thing" pisses me off..  but the movement will be unfazed and likely grow stronger..
> 
> or the Mandates could be lifted tomorrow.


The sarcasm has the flavor of _Anonymous_ to it... not saying it's them, just highlighting a data-point. I also noticed some ESL (English Second-Language) grammar mistakes in the notice. That could be intentionally planted (ala CIA) or a genuine mistake (Anonymous or Russia/China). Hard to tell...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Left:  Workers of the world need to unite.
Workers: Ok we're going to unite against jab mandates.
Left:  No, not like that.

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## pcosmar



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Globalist

> *Trudeau declared War against his own Citizens on Valentine’s Day.*


Knowing Trudeau he'll come out and say he considers it tough love.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## sparebulb

> Coutts Crossing will reopen ..
> 
> Defenders will voluntarily leave,,due to the False Flag Violence attempt..
> 
> They do not want to be associated with any violence.


I was thinking a few days ago that they should unpredictably pull out, and not wait for the inevitable false flag or Alamo scenario.

They can have a rolling blockade of any highway, port, or border crossing of their choosing.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Trucker convoys cause heart disease: https://www.theglobeandmail.com/cana...-long-lasting/


//

----------


## CCTelander

> //



Totally unlike lockdowns and other covid restrictions and mandates, I’m sure.

----------


## pcosmar

> I was thinking a few days ago that they should unpredictably pull out, and not wait for the inevitable false flag or Alamo scenario.
> 
> They can have a rolling blockade of any highway, port, or border crossing of their choosing.


They CAN close all the roads inside the country and no one could stop them.. it has been discussed.

“Abstain from all appearance of evil.” 

I think they know this verse.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Justin Trudeau Grabs Powers Under Never-Before Used Emergencies Act to Stomp Out Trucker Protests*

https://www.breitbart.com/europe/202...cker-protests/

CHRIS TOMLINSON 14 Feb 2022

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has invoked the Emergencies Act for the first time to squash the ongoing Freedom Convoy protests against Wuhan coronavirus restrictions, potentially giving the Canadian leader sweeping emergency powers.

Trudeau announced the use of the Emergencies Act for the first time in its history on Monday afternoon, stating that the federal government has invoked the act to aid law enforcement to stop border blockades as well as the Freedom Convoy demonstration in downtown Ottawa.

He went on to claim the act would be used in a time-limited and geographically narrow way and would not be used to bring in the military or suspend the rights of Canadians in the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms.

The Emergencies Act replaced the prior War Measures Act that was used by Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau, the current prime minister’s father, during the October crisis of 1970 when members of the far-left terrorist Front de libération du Québec (FLQ) kidnapped and murdered Quebec Deputy Premier Pierre Laporte.

The act, which came into law in 1988, allows Trudeau to invoke various measures that could include banning people from gathering in certain areas as well as restricting their travel across the country.

Several Provincial Premiers have come out against the implementation of the Emergencies Act, including Saskatchawan conservative premier Scott Moe, who publicly stated he was opposed to the measure.

“Saskatchewan does not support the Trudeau government invoking the Emergencies Act. If the federal government does proceed with this measure, I would hope it would only be invoked in provinces that request it, as the legislation allows,” Moe said on Twitter.

Alberta Premier Jason Kenney has also stated his opposition, saying, “We have the legal powers that we need. We have the operational resources that we need to enforce, and I think at this point for the federal government to reach in over top of us without offering anything in particular would frankly be unhelpful.”

Alberta is one of the provinces dealing with a Freedom Convoy blockade at the town of Coutts along the United States border, which has been ongoing for the last two weeks.

While the protestors did lift the blockade temporarily, it resumed last week, despite Alberta lifting several restrictions, including its vaccine passport system.

In Manitoba, where a blockade was set up at the border in the town of Emerson, Premier Heather Stefanson released a statement saying that she did not support the use of the act either.

“In my view, the sweeping effects and signals associated with the never-before-used Emergencies Act are not constructive here in Manitoba, where caution must be taken against overreach and unintended negative consequences,” Stefanson said.

“While the situation is very different in Ontario, this ultimate federal legislation should only be considered on a measured and proportional basis, in locations where it is truly needed,” she added.

Francois Legault, premier of the French-speaking province of Quebec, has also come out against the Emergencies Act, saying, “I think that I was very clear with the prime minister that the federal Emergencies Act should not, must not apply in Quebec.”

“We don’t have any problems in Quebec so far. The Sureté du Québec has everything under control,” he said but claimed the situation in Ottawa, Ontario, was different than any protests taking place in Quebec.

“I can understand that enough is enough in Ottawa. You can protest, but you can’t do what they’ve been doing for two weeks,” Legault said.

Ontario Premier Doug Ford stated Monday morning that he supported Trudeau’s use of the Emergencies Act just days after Ford declared a province-wide state of emergency to end several border blockades in Ontario, including the blockade of the Ambassador Bridge in Windsor, which sees large volumes of cross-border trade.

“I support the federal government and any proposal they have to bring law and order back to our province, to make sure we stabilize our business and trade around the world,” Ford said.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Trudeau Targets Crowdfunding Platforms, Cryptocurrencies Under ‘Terrorist Financing’ Rules* 

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...nancing-rules/

JORDAN DIXON-HAMILTON 14 Feb 2022

Far-Left Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is targeting crowdfunding platforms and cryptocurrency transactions under Canada’s “terrorist financing” rules after the Freedom Convoy raised millions of dollars in support of its cause.

During a press conference on Monday, Canada’s Deputy Prime Minister Chrystia Freeland said:

We are announcing the following immediate actions: first, we are broadening the scope of Canada’s anti-money laundering and terrorist financing rules so that they cover crowdfunding platforms and the payment service providers they use. *These changes cover all forms of transactions, including digital assets, such as cryptocurrencies.*

Trudeau invoked Canada’s Emergencies Act on Monday to target these transactions. This act “allows the federal government to override the provinces and authorize special temporary measures to ensure security during national emergencies,” according to Reuters. His announcement is the latest attack on crowdfunding efforts for the Freedom Convoy. U.S.-based GoFundMe suspended the Freedom Convoy fundraising page after supporters raised nearly $11 million.

GiveSendGo became an alternative crowdfunding source for the Freedom Convoy and has raised more than $8 million for the truckers. On Friday, GiveSendGo defied a Canadian government order to freeze the freedom convoy funds.

However, under Canada’s new orders, GiveSendGo will now be required to report “suspicious transactions” to the Financial Transactions and Reports Analysis Centre of Canada (FINTRAC).

The Canadian truckers have been protesting Trudeau’s vaccine mandates and public health regulations since the prime minister implemented a vaccine mandate for truckers entering Canada last month. Recently, the truckers held a blockade at Ambassador Bridge, which connects Detroit and Ontario. The blockade lasted from Friday to Sunday after a Canadian court issued an injunction ordering the protesters’ removal from the bridge.

Freeland explained that the Canadian government would capture crowdfunded and cryptocurrency assets through the “crime and terrorist financing act.”

“The illegal blockades have highlighted the fact that crowdfunding platforms and some of the payment service providers they use are not fully captured under the proceeds of crime and terrorist financing act,” Freeland said.

She also announced that crowdfunding platforms must report more payments than usual to FINTRAC.

Our banks and financial institutions are already obligated to report to the Financial Transactions and Reports Analysis Center of Canada, or FINTRAC. As of today, all crowdfunding platforms and the payment service providers they use must register with Track, and they must report large and suspicious transactions to FINTRAC.

During Monday’s announcement, Freeland also threatened to freeze the corporate and personal bank accounts of those involved in the protests.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Trudeau Threatens to Freeze Assets, Suspend Insurance of Freedom Convoy Truckers*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...nvoy-truckers/

JORDAN DIXON-HAMILTON 14 Feb 2022

After invoking emergency powers, far-left Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau threatened to freeze assets and suspend insurance of those involved in the Freedom Convoy trucker protests.

“This is about following the money. This is about stopping the financing of these illegal blockades,” Trudeau’s Deputy Prime Minister Chrystia Freeland said at a press conference on Monday. “We are today serving notice if your truck is being used in these illegal blockades your corporate accounts will be frozen.”

After threatening to freeze truckers’ corporate accounts, Freeland then warned that truckers’ vehicle insurance would also be suspended.

*“The insurance on your vehicle will be suspended,” she said. “Send your semi trailers home, the Canadian economy needs them to be doing legitimate work, not to be illegally making us all poor.”*

(Not nearly as poor and hungry as *you* will be, when you poke these men enough and they park their rigs for *good*, ya numb $#@! ya. - AF)

The Freedom Convoy of truckers has been peacefully protesting Trudeau’s vaccine mandates for nearly one month after the prime minister required proof of vaccination to be shown at the Canadian border. The truckers made their way to Canada’s capital city, Ottawa, and shut down border crossings in British Columbia, Manitoba, and Alberta.

Notably, the Freedom Convoy held a blockade of the Ambassador Bridge, which connects Ontario to Detroit and accounts for one-quarter of the trade between Canada and the United States.

“The blockades are harming our economy and endangering public safety. We cannot and will not allow illegal and dangerous activities to continue,” Trudeau said at Monday’s press conference.

Trudeau invoked the emergency powers one day after his government cleared the Ambassador Bridge on Sunday following a weekend-long blockade.

According to the BBC:

The Emergencies Act, passed in 1988, demands a high legal bar to be invoked. It may only be used in an “urgent and critical situation” that “seriously endangers the lives, health or safety of Canadians”.

The Emergencies Act was last invoked by Trudeau’s father, former Canadian Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau, in 1970.

Trudeau promised the emergency powers would be “time-limited, geographically targeted, as well as reasonable and proportionate to the threats they are meant to address.”

*The emergency powers grant banks the power to freeze certain individuals’ corporate and personal accounts without a court order.*

Freeland said:

The government is issuing an order with immediate effect under the Emergencies Act, authorizing Canadian financial institutions to temporarily cease providing financial services where the institution suspects that an account is being used to further the illegal blockades and occupations. This order covers both personal and corporate accounts.

On the same day Trudeau threatened to freeze the freedom convoy trucker’s assets, Ontario Premier Doug Ford announced the end of his province’s vaccine mandate. Beginning March 1, Ontario residents will no longer be required to show proof of vaccination to attend events, access gyms, and eat at restaurants.

Ford did not credit the Freedom Convoy when announcing the lifted restrictions. “Let me very clear: We are moving in this direction because it is safe to do so. Today’s announcement is not because of what’s happening in Ottawa or Windsor but despite it,” Ford said about the Freedom Convoy’s protests.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...76274793631746

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Trudeau Invoked ‘Emergency’ Act Only After Biden Administration Urged Canada to Use ‘Federal Powers’*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ederal-powers/

JOEL B. POLLAK14 Feb 2022139
2:44
Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau invoked the Emergencies Act for the first time in the country’s history to crack down on protests against his vaccine mandate — just days after the Biden administration urged him to use “federal powers.”

Last Thursday, several Biden administration officials, including Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas and Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg, spoke to their counterparts in Canada as protesters closed the Ambassador Bridge.

The protests are part of nationwide demonstrations against the government’s imposition of vaccine mandates on truckers — a year after Trudeau called mandates ““extreme measures that could have real divisive impacts on community and country.”

The Ambassador Bridge connects Detroit, Michigan, and Windsor, Canada, and carries 25% of U.S.-Canada trade. Protesters closed down commercial traffic from the U.S. to Canada for several days, impacting production in several industries.

By Sunday, Canadian authorities had cleared the bridge. However, blockades continued at other ports of entry, and truckers remain encamped in the capital city of Ottawa. Several provincial authorities rolled back COVID-19 restrictions in response.

In the U.S., Democratic-run states and cities reversed many coronavirus restrictions and mandates, partly because of declining case counts, but also out of fear that the Canadian truckers’ protest could inspire similar demonstrations.

Still, Trudeau held out, defying conservative criticism — and criticism from left-wing allies who faulted him for not cracking down on the protests sooner. Trudeau’s emergency powers override some civil liberties to allow law enforcement to crack down on protests and to intercept donations intended for the truckers.

The Biden administration has said publicly that the truckers have freedom of speech, while telling Canadian officials that the U.S. wanted to see the border protests cleared.

----------


## Anti Federalist

>

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## donnay



----------


## ClaytonB

>

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Words have no meaning to these people.
> 
> They are just the ingredients for magical incantations.


It's almost like they don't realize that the internet exists...

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

> Cool story.

----------


## ClaytonB

>

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## tod evans



----------


## TheTexan

> https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status...41021554458626


lol.  looks like they've given up on even pretending to have any kind of semblance of applying the rules equally

----------


## tod evans



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

> Did you have a stream with translation ? My French is a bit rusty I must admit... plz link me up.


Try this link: https://parlvu.parl.gc.ca/Harmony/en...20217/-1/36453

This is the English feed - there are voice-over translations when needed.

----------


## acptulsa

> Here's a link to a site that provides live video feeds for Parliament: https://parlvu.parl.gc.ca/
> 
> The only feed in progress at the moment is for the House of Commons: https://parlvu.parl.gc.ca/Harmony/en...20215/-1/36451





> Did you have a stream with translation ? My French is a bit rusty I must admit... plz link me up.


..

----------


## acptulsa

Andrew Schemer of Regina is talking sense.  An old Greenie rebuked him in the guise of a question by saying the other protest he cited was not done by protestors, but by First Nations Chiefs.  He answered by saying she was once arrested for participating in an illegal protest, and probably wouldn't have appreciated having her bank account frozen.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

>

----------


## pcosmar

Posted a thought to FB..



> Ottawa Police Blockade Roads around Ottawa. a Legal Blockade.. Everyone should Join this Legal Blockade of Ottawa.
> They don't like Trucks,,don't let ANY in.


Time for a City Siege as a lesson.

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Police respond to acts of violence on the Marten Forest Service Road near Houston*

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status...84008218120192


https://twitter.com/jordanbpeterson/...35745305993223

----------


## acptulsa

"Police are asking for help from the public."

Because the government is useless.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Police respond to acts of violence on the Marten Forest Service Road near Houston*
> 
> https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status...84008218120192
> 
> https://twitter.com/jordanbpeterson/...35745305993223


https://twitter.com/wokal_distance/s...19675111473153


https://twitter.com/sjmuir/status/1494459742776750120

----------


## acptulsa

Today's House of Commons session canceled.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB

Canadian convoyers have built a snow-fort to fend off Trudeau's goons...




... I nominate this for the most Canadian scene of the entire convoy...

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I wonder if they will still love them after a few beatings.

----------


## acptulsa

Now Lincoln Jay's live feed is down.

----------


## CCTelander

>

----------


## ClaytonB

> Trudeau did send a tweet out today.

----------


## ClaytonB

>

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## mtr1979

Found a news source that really explains what is really happening with the trucker convoys.
https://www.teenvogue.com/story/cana...om-convoy-oped
Glad it was written in such a respected and influential publication.  And the best part is the younger people can get exposed to the truth.

----------


## acptulsa

Greg Fergus is tarring the organizers, saying they promote hate and used the government's perfectly unquestionable response to the brewhaha over the cold to stir up hate using foreign money.  And that--those three haters--are why this dictatorship needs to be permanent.

----------


## acptulsa

Meh.  A New Democrat just said "everyone escaped significant injury" as part of a question to Conservative Mark Chambers and he didn't deny it.  This ivory tower has people so insulated they can't even acknowledge that there are people who don't want this experimental jab, and have a right to feel that way.  The Libs are trying to make provisions permanent, and the Cons are dithering about whether yesterday could have been accomplished without it.

Calling Canadian CINOs the "opposition party" is giving them away, way too much credit.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Gestapo murdered an elderly  woman with a walker. Trudeau should be  on trial for  murder.





> And they can't deny it, and they can't spin it.  Everything from her last words to the cops leaving her on the frozen pavement is there for all the world to see in living color.
> 
> The most condescending government in the world on the subject of human rights got that way only because the people are the nicest in the world, and it gets caught on video trampling a grandmother with a horse and ignoring her on the street.


I haven't seen any confirmations that she died. Some reports are saying she is alive, just bruised and hurting.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Well, there it is.
> 
> No amount of honking, flag waving, marching and hand holding is going to stop, reverse or correct this.


The Convoys are not about these things. They are about _public attention_ contra _censorship_.




> The people responsible, and the ostensible reason *for* these protests is the heavy handed response to an engineered bio weapon that *they* released on *us*, killing millions.


While this is a conceivable scenario, the most likely explanation (IMO) is that they weaponized statistics of annual flu/cold cases and falsely reported our annual flu/cold cycle as coronavirus. The actual coronavirus may really exist (cooked up in Wuhan?) but may be by injection-only (they wouldn't want to deploy a weapon that could accidentally kill themselves). Masking prevents those injected from accidentally spreading by aerosol, just in case (very improbable, but always a possibility). The mandatory injections ensure that they have universal access to execute dissidents to the NWO, as-needed. (Just send a CIA operative with light fingers to swap out the saline injection with the actual bioweapon.)




> They are working on ones currently that are many times *worse*.
> 
> They want us *dead*.


Yes, they want us dead or zombified (mind-controlled). The mind-controlled are to become a corporeal extension of the Antichrist. My wake-up call came in 2014... this is not "business as usual" and I will continue to call on all folks out there who are even slightly awake to realize that this is not just the same old tyranny, but global this time. It's another kind of thing altogether, something humanity has _never_ seen before, and that's why the NWO thugs are so damned smug...




> They will stop at nothing to accomplish the "Great Reset", including using cops or armies to thump as many heads, trample as many people, kill as many people as required.
> Nothing will stop this but force of arms.


It's more complicated than that. They want to *reduce this* to a contest-of-arms because they (think they) control the US military and every other center of force in the world (including OPP, RCMP, etc.) The reality is that the Antichrist/NWO doesn't go "all the way to the top". Lucifer was first among the angels, but just another creature (not God). So this is really an internal rebellion. The second has organized a mutiny on the ship. The mutineers are all vicious wolves, but they are just mutineers. The inner core is _infinitesimal_ -- they have duped/deceived most of their compatriots into believing they're "just enforcing law and order", when it is the exact opposite.

A time for force may come but don't be lured into the ambush, folks! God really is over all, so it's simply not true that we're losing for lack of violent resistance. We're losing (and will continue to lose) because of _sin_. God's patience will not last forever. Judgment is coming. And when it does, the very people who are orchestrating this Antichrist/NWO evil will be trapped in unimaginable suffering... 




> Then the kings of the earth, the princes, the generals, the rich, the mighty, and everyone else, both slave and free, hid in caves and among the rocks of the mountains. They called to the mountains and the rocks, “Fall on us and hide us from the face of him who sits on the throne and from the wrath of the Lamb! For the great day of their wrath has come, and who can withstand it?” (Revelation 6:15-17)
> 
> "During those days people will seek death but will not find it; they will long to die, but death will elude them." (Revelation 9:6)


This is ultimately not a battle of force, nor a battle of wits -- it's a battle for the heart. Turn your heart to God!!

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

Full Macron in Israel as well.

----------


## pcosmar

Quebec Today

----------


## pcosmar

And Toronto

----------


## ClaytonB

>

----------


## pcosmar

> Mouvement souverainiste du Québec
> 
> Time to light that candle again.


You should have seen the convoy moving in there today.

and Toronto, and Calgary,, and Vancouver and etc.

1.5 million camped out in Australia Parliament fought their way there..
New Zealand too.. and all over Europe.
I even Saw Canadian Flags Flying in Israel.

Faith Hope and Love,, Convoy travels on Love.

and it is not covered by the MSM.. they want you to watch a minor civil disturbance in Ukraine.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> 





> 


"There is no law so obscene that the police would not be willing to enforce it, up to and including the mass execution of innocent children." -- Michael Malice

https://twitter.com/ezralevant/statu...32670497918976

----------


## pcosmar

@Occam's Banana

Those people would never survive a fair fight.

and I have never been in a fair fight in my life.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> @Occam's Banana
> 
> Those people would never survive a fair fight.
> 
> and I have never been in a fair fight in my life.


That's why they do everything they can to make sure it isn't a fair fight.

(Horses vs. old ladies with walkers, for example.)

They are cowards in service to cowards.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> That's why they do everything they can to make sure it isn't a fair fight.
> 
> (Horses vs. old ladies with walkers, for example.)
> 
> They are cowards in service to cowards.


Which is why the following is so important:



> Starting at 8:18 or so:
> 
> "I believe that, in my street activism, in all of the events we've done  that with armed people, with big groups of them we're looking for the  opposite of confrontation, we're looking for the opposite of escalation  because that's what happens when you're not armed. Police escalate  situations when they know they have the upper hand, when thay are able  to push you around and they can bully you. um, that is what we try to  avoid by showing up armed. Because when we do that, when we show that we  can't just be pushed uh to the side, a different thing happens.  Conversation happens. They decide to dialog, they decide to um have a  conversation with you and that is exactly what everybody wants in the in  the situation, they want that moment to talk. Because you can find some  common ground with another human when you're actually talking to each  other.
> 
> And um, and uh many times you've seen the videos of police brutality in  protests, in unarmed protests, of them pepper spraying everybody, of  them pushing them back of them just throwing their weight around with  their weapons.* But when everybody is fully armed that never has happened.* Go back and look at our events that we've done. We've done many, many, many events for years, well armed. *There has never been a case where they start pushing everyone around.*" (Emphasis mine)
> 
> ALWAYS negotiate from a position of strength. ALWAYS. Otherwise you lose every time.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Apparently, the psychological stress on the Ottawa Police is becoming quite troublesome.
*They are asking people to stop calling 1-613-236-1222.*

More at: https://theconservativetreehouse.com...-much-trumpet/

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/WSWS_Updates/sta...12823709192194

----------


## Okie RP fan

I don't know what it'll take for people to realize the cops are not our friends. 

That video of the one Aussie cop from last year when he was saying "Hey, I understand you and agree with you, but this is my job and if I lose it, I have nothing else to go to" is the exact reason these jackbooted thugs will always do the bidding of their masters, the State, over choosing the legitimate welfare of the people. 

2020 kinda proved all of that and if anyone is still out there thinking the cops are good or can be turned, well, people have been talking about beach front property in Arizona on this forum lately... Might want to check in with them.

----------


## tod evans

Well worth the time!

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay

OTTAWA
LIVE IN DOWNTOWN OTTAWA | THE AFTERMATH

----------


## pcosmar

> I don't know what it'll take for people to realize the cops are not our friends.


Canada's Cops had a "Peace Officer" reputation. and a lot less of an Us v Them attitude.. For 3 weeks they were peaceful and polite.

Two Top Cops resigned. Refused to abuse people.

Troops seen with NO NAME Tags,or badge# were Foreign Troops brought in on a UN Plane.. parked at North Bay Airport.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

The narrative needs to include if your representatives are not going to back the elimination of mandates you need to get new representatives that align with your ideals. Vote them out! Vote them out! Vote them out! You don't represent me!

----------


## pcosmar

Arrested the Vets guarding the Veterans Memorial.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Karma bites.  This is what you voted for.  Congratulations, you got it.


When your state starts to resort to drone strikes, pray you're not at the wedding.  

This is how it works.  This is what you wanted.

It would appear as though Jason actually is not in Charge.

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## RJB

I have said many times that, they make money taxing us to bomb other countries because it is the most profitable.  But beware when they find it more profitable to tax them to bomb us.

It looks like they are audacious enough to fund the bombing of ourselves with our own taxes.






>

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB

> What temperature C do they thaw at?


If you keep them stored in liquid nitrogen, the bits are frozen so hard that they can't be used by any of those evil US foreigners funding destabilization of the Canadian government

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB

> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to A Son of Liberty again._
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dustinpenner25/s...73199018033158

----------


## tod evans

> She is speaking in BC right now.


Another inspirational video!

----------


## ClaytonB

> God's word teaches us to pray for strength to use force against our enemies and destroy them.
> 
> Psalm 144 KJV
> 
> *Blessed Be the Lord, My Rock*
> 
> 1 Blessed be the LORD my strength, *which teacheth my hands to war, and my fingers to fight:*
> 
> 2 My goodness, and my fortress; my high tower, and my deliverer; my shield, and he in whom I trust; who subdueth my people under me.
> ...


OK, fine. I am not pacifist. I am 100% pro-gun as anyone on this forum. I understand and believe in the reasons the Founding Fathers put the 2A in the Bill of Rights. And yes, God does permit us to use force, even deadly force, when needed to defend the innocent (including ourselves). But there is a big difference between defending ourselves against thugs versus organizing an armed showdown with the State, which is just a recipe for disaster.

A lot of folks on this forum have a negative view of police. I also have a low view of most police in the post-9/11 era. But don't lose track of the scorecard, here -- _first_, the Feds came in and militarized local police in order to lure them on board with their long-run anti-gun strategy. The goal was (and remains) to up-armor the local cops in exchange for political alignment with DC's goals (stripping citizens of gun rights). The gun-grabbers explained their strategy well before 9/11 and the language of the Patriot Act was in place well before 9/11. The point of this legislation was to attract as many bullies as possible into the police services... all the excessive power, money and boom-boom toys was like a giant bully-magnet sucking in the worst-of-the-worst into US police services.

But policing itself is not the problem. All you have to do is look at places without police and places with police to see the difference. You can have safety without police. But you won't have a clean, efficient, well-organized urban environments without police. The Patriot Act and all things associated with it are, ultimately, an attack on police themselves! How? Well, look at the long-run outcome ... first, you put the police services on steroids, hype them up into junkyard-dog headspace, then set them loose on the public. They bang, bruise, and bullet the public at large until a large bloc of citizens -- not just the poor riff-raff, but even the "respectable folk" -- have either gotten tased, knocked over the head or know somebody who has. People get sick of the criminal abuse _by_ cops and then start calling for insane stuff like "Defund the Police!" If your goal is to unleash 322 Skull-and-Bones Purge Anarchy onto a nation, _that_ is exactly how you do it...

It's time to start seeing the world in 3D and stop reducing everything to Left-Right politics. Yes, you can defend yourself. But organizing a campaign to resist the government by force is absurd and self-defeating. At best, you just replace the ruling junta with a new junta. That is History 101, and the history books are overflowing with endless examples...

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ezralevant/statu...20980499521539

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

The government is still fanning the flames.

----------


## acptulsa

> Was an Active Denial System ("microwave LRAD") deployed in Canberra? 
> 
> Rumble: LRAD Microwave victims from Canberra... People were targeted by the australian government
> 
> These weapons need to be added to the Geneva convention weapons bans. The use of such a weapon on any pretext is obviously a war-crime. If they crank up the power (and they can), White Phosphorus is a cakewalk  by comparison...


The A in LRAD stands for Acoustic.  There is no shared componentry between a stereo speaker and a microwave oven.  The microwave device is not an LRAD.  LRAD is an apple, the other is an orange.

Why is this important?  Because telling us the name of one, but not the other, is a tired old tactic.  People call the microwave device an LRAD, and the authorities say, no, this is an LRAD.  Any competent engineer can see it produces no microwaves, therefore you are a conspiracy theorists and an idiot, and the other device couldn't possibly exist.

Let us not step in such an obvious trap, eh?

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## TheTexan

> You have me at a disadvantage, sir.  Could you point me to sources for this?


I'll try to get back to you later with better sources but even Wikipedia will confirm what I am saying.

One of the last events before Britain decided to bail was the Quit India Movement which was started by Gabdhi and was defined largely by violence.

There was no one single thing that convinced Britain to leave, but rather it was decades of violence.  I would argue that it was the violence during the Quit India Movement, combined with a lack of will to fight it due to WWII, was ultimately what led to Britain deciding to leave.

I don't have any reason to believe that the minor peaceful protests that occurred (and they were minor) played into the calculus of their decision at all.

Did we leave Afghanistan because of peaceful protests?  Or because of decades of violence.

----------


## TheTexan

> and yet it inspired a worldwide movement.. Several Countries have Dropped the Vax Mandates. and Canadian Flags were flying in Israeli Convoys.
> 
> that is more than nothing. and it is not over.


It's a good thing that is happening .

I just don't want to see it wasted

----------


## TheTexan

> Subjecting ourselves to the brutality of the state WILL result in the majority of people turning against the state.


I don't follow that line of reasoning at all

----------


## acptulsa

> and yet it inspired a worldwide movement.. Several Countries have Dropped the Vax Mandates. and Canadian Flags were flying in Israeli Convoys.
> 
> that is more than nothing. and it is not over.


Indeed, the U.S. version leaves Barstow tomorrow.  And whatever it looks like doing it, it'll be at least ten times that when everyone arrives.

----------


## TheTexan

> Getting off our asses seems to be quite the problem, doesn't it?  
> 
> 
> 
> The more we're seen to be violent, the more the masses will turn against us.  The more we're seen to be the victim, the more the masses will sympathize with us.


The jews were seen as the victim.  Did them a load of good eh?

----------


## tod evans

> The last people to starve, in any scenario, will be the clown-"elites". As soon as the doomsday virus hit the scene, all these clown-"elites" jetted off from NYC and LA to their underground bunkers to "social distance" and "isolate". Probably stocked with a years' supply of food, and since there was no real pandemic, they probably just ordered those frozen restaurant chef kits and ate those for the first year or so of the pandemic. Once they decided to poke their little psychopath heads out of their spider-holes again, they just took a helicopter back to the landing-pad on their NYC high-rise and re-entered their executive suite to "Work From Home".
> 
> People who think a general strike will "hurt the elites" are delusional. It will hurt the common man first, and worst. Profits might decline, slightly, but for the Gateses and Buffetts, that's not a question of losing any of your 50 personal estates in 30 countries, it's a question of "rebalancing your portfolio". That's all the more "starvation" that can be inflicted on these people. The old calculus is busted. Time to start thinking realistically.


City people who have the ability to "jet off to their hidie-hole" are few and far between.

The vast majority of upper and middle management government "employees" live in cities. Maybe you consider such people are "common men" ?

Maybe you consider union job city folks "common men" ?

Or possibly all the underlings that support these people are your "common men" ?

To me they're all equally part of the nonproductive sponge class, them and their cubicles, their goat-scrotum loafers and coiffed hair are no better than those who agree to serve them.

And all of these people would presume to know what's best for me-n-mine, so much so that they would legislate and sanction in order to gain compliance. 

To think that they'd not be eating their pets in a month or trading family jewelry for beef if only a portion of rural people chose to withdraw is the delusion. These people are not only unwilling to provide for themselves they're by and large unable to. And they've made these choices on purpose.

----------


## pcosmar

> Talking to a friend who farms the delta last week and the consensus there is an unorganized slowing of both production and transportation. No less crop in the dirt but much less delivery over a lot longer time. Crop haulers moving at 45mph would slow all the other traffic too.
> 
> Save seed for next year, those who haven't gone GMO anyway. Those who have gone GMO are striking local agreements with farmers who grow heirloom.. 
> 
> All small, local, over coffee mussings...
> 
> We'll see what happens when the beef-n-beans get a bit thin in some areas...


Lot of ways..

It will also depend on folks being willing to take the hit financially ,,personally.

It would cost them to park trucks,, but the benefit would be worth temporary hardship..

yet to be seen

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> I'll try to get back to you later with better sources but even Wikipedia will confirm what I am saying.
> 
> One of the last events before Britain decided to bail was the Quit India Movement which was started by Gabdhi and was defined largely by violence.
> 
> There was no one single thing that convinced Britain to leave, but rather it was decades of violence.  I would argue that it was the violence during the Quit India Movement, combined with a lack of will to fight it due to WWII, was ultimately what led to Britain deciding to leave.
> 
> I don't have any reason to believe that the minor peaceful protests that occurred (and they were minor) played into the calculus of their decision at all.
> 
> Did we leave Afghanistan because of peaceful protests?  Or because of decades of violence.


There's more than one way to skin a cat.  

Afghanistan has ALWAYS been a den of vipers.  Violence is a way of life there.  

Again, I'll admit ignorance to the full story of Indian independence, however... apparently.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> I don't follow that line of reasoning at all


It is only because the Leviathan we face is so massive, so encompassing, that the only way I can see victory is through self-sacrifice.  Martyrdom is somewhat noble, but it isn't fruitful in most cases.  Martyrdom can punch holes in a line, but we're not facing a line - we're surrounded.  We've been surrounded, and firing in any one direction only turns your back on the enemy behind you... 

This isn't Ireland in the 1920's.  This isn't India in the 1930's.  This isn't America in the 1780's.  This is a global revolution by the elites against Western Civilization.  This isn't going to be won by a couple million people with AR-15's, as much as I wish it would be.  This is an information war, and at some point we have to prove that we will die for what we believe in.

----------


## helenpaul

England drops all its restrictions while at the same time Blackface Stalin turns to fascism to defend  failed  policies.

----------


## ClaytonB

> City people who have the ability to "jet off to their hidie-hole" are few and far between.
> 
> The vast majority of upper and middle management government "employees" live in cities. Maybe you consider such people are "common men" ?


Exactly. Fine, there are hordes of checkbox-nazi bureaucrats making $57,000/yr. that stuff the bowels of the modern democratic nation-state but these people are just fatty-tissue, they are not the nerve-center of the Beast. Harming them -- supposing that's even possible -- accomplishes nothing. The Beast doesn't care about these flabby appendages any more than it cares about you and me. They simply serve a purpose in the current _status quo_.




> Maybe you consider union job city folks "common men" ?


Union rank-and-file are the literal definition of useful idiots. Yes, the upper echelons are thugs and are directly attached to the State, often filling both roles simultaneously. Once again, don't confuse the nerve-center with the useless idiot flab...




> Or possibly all the underlings that support these people are your "common men" ?
> 
> To me they're all equally part of the nonproductive sponge class, them and their cubicles, their goat-scrotum loafers and coiffed hair are no better than those who agree to serve them.
> 
> And all of these people would presume to know what's best for me-n-mine, so much so that they would legislate and sanction in order to gain compliance.


I agree, in principle, that they are leeches and that the State employs them as instruments in its tyrannical collections, enforcement, etc. Libertarians whine a lot about cops but the typical bureaucrat is responsible for a hell of lot more oppression than any cop could ever be on their best day! All the same, crashing into the ranks of Orcs with your Hobbit swords blazing will accomplish nothing except a Hobbit massacre.




> To think that they'd not be eating their pets in a month or trading family jewelry for beef if only a portion of rural people chose to withdraw is the delusion.


Yeah, this is a libertarian revenge-kink that will never become real. Many of these people come from family that have estates and property (rural), so in true SHTF scenarios, they just run home to Mom & Pop. Sure, you can inflict some suffering on a few of the most outrageous pink-dyed-hair true-believers. But it's mostly just a revenge-fantasy that will only ever exist in the mind of bitter, self-hating (and world-hating) libertarians. Spiritually, such bitterness is no better than what it opposes. Think of the pink-haired wackos as a spiritual mirror for such libertarian bitterness... both are equally repugnant to God.

----------


## ClaytonB

> I will make a prediction.  Without violence or secession, this peaceful protest will result in no change.


Maybe we should stop caring about changing the State. Maybe we should all just stop caring about the State, completely. Maybe we are entering a world where ordinary people just go about their daily business with crypto and the State and its "system" becomes something we all regard as a kind of living museum, like the British regard the monarchy (which really does, on paper, still retain all of its "powers", by the way.)




> If they use the momentum from this towards secession or violence, then great.  Otherwise it's a waste of time.


I am finding fewer and fewer reasons to _care_ about what the State does. Let them do whatever they want. As long as they keep the streets clean, keep the lights on and collect the trash, there's no point getting up in arms about them. They have proved through the centuries that they are utterly incapable of imagining the real potential of humanity, so the path forward is to simply build that future while ignoring their pathetic "mandates". Think Ottawa is a victory for the globalists?? Think again -- they are so weak that they were only able to shut down the protest once the crowd dwindled down to the few dozens (mainly embedded cops/Feds, by the way) and the number of trucks they towed couldn't have been much more than a dozen because everybody else just got out of the way of the hammer. Trudeau smashed his own toe... and accomplished absolutely nothing in the process except proving that the Deep State really are, literally, _clowns_. They made absolute fools of themselves. They only deserve to be ignored.

----------


## ClaytonB

> It is only because the Leviathan we face is so massive, so encompassing, that the only way I can see victory is through self-sacrifice.  Martyrdom is somewhat noble, but it isn't fruitful in most cases.  Martyrdom can punch holes in a line, but we're not facing a line - we're surrounded.  We've been surrounded, and firing in any one direction only turns your back on the enemy behind you... 
> 
> This isn't Ireland in the 1920's.  This isn't India in the 1930's.  This isn't America in the 1780's.  This is a global revolution by the elites against Western Civilization.  This isn't going to be won by a couple million people with AR-15's, as much as I wish it would be.  This is an information war, and at some point we have to prove that we will die for what we believe in.


It's not just an information war, it's a _spiritual_ war. The real battlefield is _the souls of men_. Jesus explained that 2,000 years ago. Kinda cool how he was so far ahead of the curve, isn't it? After all these centuries, we come full-circle back to the real war: the global war for _hearts and minds_. That's what the Gospel was always about. Stop paying attention to the enemy's FLASH BANG and start paying attention to the real point of attack which is always somewhere else...

----------


## tod evans

> Exactly. Fine, there are hordes of checkbox-nazi bureaucrats making $57,000/yr. that stuff the bowels of the modern democratic nation-state but these people are just fatty-tissue, they are not the nerve-center of the Beast. Harming them -- supposing that's even possible -- accomplishes nothing. The Beast doesn't care about these flabby appendages any more than it cares about you and me. They simply serve a purpose in the current _status quo_.
> 
> 
> 
> Union rank-and-file are the literal definition of useful idiots. Yes, the upper echelons are thugs and are directly attached to the State, often filling both roles simultaneously. Once again, don't confuse the nerve-center with the useless idiot flab...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, in principle, that they are leeches and that the State employs them as instruments in its tyrannical collections, enforcement, etc. Libertarians whine a lot about cops but the typical bureaucrat is responsible for a hell of lot more oppression than any cop could ever be on their best day! All the same, crashing into the ranks of Orcs with your Hobbit swords blazing will accomplish nothing except a Hobbit massacre.
> ...


You miss the clearly laid out point of my typing.......

Not working to feed 'those' people is in no way repugnant to God. You can still love 'those' people and make the conscious effort to not nourish them while they're acting contrary. 

Bringing cities to heal is quite simple, in theory........But.........It'll get bloody when 'those' people start demanding what they believe to be their due.
Even the family ranches and gentrified estates cannot feed the cities if the country folk cooperated by permitting access to resources. All this only requires not contributing to poor behavior. 

Then again those 40 pieces of silver weigh heavy with some....

The more 'those' people expose themselves and their true nature the easier it is for good men to leave them to their devices.

The "nerve center" you speak of never needs to be confronted until they come crawling looking for alms.

It's the "fat, flabby appendages" you speak of who support, inspire and give legitimacy to the "nerve center" group and it is those people who will be affected by a refusal to engage.

----------


## tod evans

Hmm,

----------


## TheTexan

> You have me at a disadvantage, sir.  Could you point me to sources for this?


The below is a well informed article:

https://www.susmitkumar.net/index.ph...n-independence

Couple excerpts:




> Regardless of Gandhi or any other charismatic leader, Britain would have left India in 1947 purely for financial reasons, due to its wholly collapsed economy. After WWII, Britain left not only India but nearly all its other holdings, including Jordan in 1946, Palestine in 1947, Sri Lanka in 1948, Myanmar in 1948, Egypt in 1952 and Malaysia in 1957. For the same reason, France also had to grant independence to Laos in 1949 and Cambodia in 1953, and had to leave Vietnam in 1954; Netherlands also left most of its colonies called Dutch East Indies, mainly Indonesia in 1949.





> There is, however, no basis for the claim that the Civil Disobedience Movement directly led to independence. The campaigns of Gandhi … came to an ignoble end about fourteen years before India achieved independence … During the First World War the Indian revolutionaries sought to take advantage of German help in the shape of war materials to free the country by armed revolt. But the attempt did not succeed. During the Second World War Subhas Bose followed the same method and created the INA. In spite of brilliant planning and initial success, the violent campaigns of Subhas Bose failed... The Battles for India’s freedom were also being fought against Britain, though indirectly, by Hitler in Europe and Japan in Asia. None of these scored direct success, but few would deny that it was the cumulative effect of all the three that brought freedom to India. In particular, the revelations made by the INA trial, and the reaction it produced in India, made it quite plain to the British, already exhausted by the war, that they could no longer depend upon the loyalty of the sepoys [low-ranking Indian soldiers under British command] for maintaining their authority in India. This had probably the greatest influence upon their final decision to quit India.”


And the Prime Minister of Britain himself, who actually granted India's independence, cited "military activities" (see below) as a principal cause.  With Gandhi's efforts being "minimal".




> My direct question to him was that since Gandhi’s “Quit India” movement had tapered off quite some time ago and in 1947 no such new compelling situation had arisen that would necessitate a hasty British departure, why did they have to leave? In his reply Atlee cited several reasons, the principal among them being the erosion of loyalty to the British Crown among the Indian army and navy personnel *as a result of the military activities of Netaji [Subhash Chandra Bose]*. Toward the end of our discussion I asked Atlee what was the extent of Gandhi’s influence upon the British decision to quit India. Hearing this question, Atlee's lips became twisted in a sarcastic smile as he slowly chewed out the word, *“m-i-n-i-m-a-l!”*

----------


## donnay

> *Mike Rowe rails on Canadian officials for turning on truckers: They went from 'hero to villain' in the 'course of 2 weeks*
> 
> 
> Phil Shiver
> February 22, 2022
> 
>  Mike Rowe on Tuesday criticized Canadian government officials for their response to Freedom Convoy truckers amid a national protest over COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> What's the background?
> ...

----------


## pcosmar

> Yes, the Gospel is the nuclear weapon in the great spiritual war, which is the only war that actually matters.


I am a believer.. and do pray.. and also do what I can do. and that is different for each of us.

The Canadian Convoy had a distinct faith base. and a This World side as well..

Feeding and clothing the poor. as well as enjoying and Celebrating Life.

Please friend,,do not get so spiritual minded that you are no earthly good.

There were Many religions and Faiths represented. Faith in God was a common denominator.

----------


## ClaytonB

> I am a believer.. and do pray.. and also do what I can do. and that is different for each of us.
> 
> The Canadian Convoy had a distinct faith base. and a This World side as well..
> 
> Feeding and clothing the poor. as well as enjoying and Celebrating Life.
> 
> Please friend,,do not get so spiritual minded that you are no earthly good.
> 
> There were Many religions and Faiths represented. Faith in God was a common denominator.


Hmm, well, I don't disagree that Christians can have fellow-travelers with a common goal. But if you read the New Testament (this isn't "my view" or "my opinion"), it is crystal-clear that we are locked in a spiritual battle that is going to be fought over _the name of Jesus_. So, no, I'm not following "a god" or "a good prophet who taught us how we can all get along", or any of that watered-down nonsense. Whether the Convoys have put us on the last stretch to the Seven Seals, I don't know, but that battle _is_ coming soon or later. I have already blown the warning trumpet on this forum on several occasions and will continue to do so, as appropriate: _this is not business-as-usual_. I mean, even what _you_ think of as "not business-as-usual"... it's not even that. It's something _else_. I cannot even convey in words exactly what that "something else" is, just take what I write here as a data-point and go look for the Matthew 24 signs. I'm not sharing an opinion or an idea that I've had-- I'm _informing_ you: the signs are out there.




> From now on I will tell you of new things,
> Of hidden things unknown to you.
> They are created now, and not long ago;
> *You have not heard of them before today.*
> So you cannot say,
> ‘Yes, I knew of them.’
> (Isaiah 48:6b,7)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I believe it is time for us to consider that the only way out of this is through non-violent direct action.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are DESPERATE for someone on "our" side to take violent action.  This is why they keep calling all of these violent protests by leftists "mostly peaceful", and the few protests by the right which have been entirely non-violent as violent, insurrections, racist, white supremacist... 
> 
> This is a revolution against the entirety of western civilization.  I'm becoming more and more convinced that there is no force of arms we can take that can stop that effort, as it has become so inculcated, so metastasized, that only peaceful, persistent non-violent direct action up to and including subjecting ourselves to mass beatings and even murder can awaken enough of the population from their stupor.  
> 
> ...


General Strikes.

The one single common thread in all of this is that it is almost universally the parasite/ruling class that is aligned against the producing class.

Starve them out...going Galt is one way, strikes are another.

Every single working person, if you are one of the people that Mike Rowe describes as the "unsung heroes, doing the dirty jobs that make civilized life possible for everybody else" - *STRIKE!*

Go home, go out sick, go on the dole, go on the lam, go underground, go Galt, do *whatever* it takes to deny your skills, sweat and labor from keeping alive people who *despise* you and want you dead or in prison.

$#@! the mortgage, $#@! the car payment, $#@! the credit card bills, $#@! the 401k, $#@! little Johnny's college fund, $#@! the Wally World vacation, $#@! the sportsball...$#@! all of it. The inherent work ethic and planning for the future that productives have bred into them are used as tools to enslave us.

Walk away from it all, because in the end, the world our oppressors have planned for us, it will all be worthless anyway.

And start convincing as many people as possible around you to do the same thing.

*STRIKE!*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://www.coindesk.com/business/20...allets-report/


//

----------


## tod evans

> Pick a side and stop trying to ride the "I'm too sane and sober for fruity religious discussions about _the end of the freakin' world_"-fence. Not that I'll be holding my breath...


Okay Bucko now you've attributed too much of your verbal diarrhea to me.

I am a man of faith, faith in the Father, Son and Holy Spirit, you know the God written of in the Bible, the Bible you quote incessantly and often times out of context in order to make yourself feel like a teacher.

This post is the end of my discussion of the Bible and Christianity with you, There are too many red flags in your words surrounding the scriptures you quote. Try to find peace. Maybe then you'll be able to offer words of encouragement to those fighting evil here in the secular world.

----------


## tod evans

> General Strikes.
> 
> The one single common thread in all of this is that it is almost universally the parasite/ruling class that is aligned against the producing class.
> 
> Starve them out...going Galt is one way, strikes are another.
> 
> Every single working person, if you are one of the people that Mike Rowe describes as the "unsung heroes, doing the dirty jobs that make civilized life possible for everybody else" - *STRIKE!*
> 
> Go home, go out sick, go on the dole, go on the lam, go underground, go Galt, do *whatever* it takes to deny your skills, sweat and labor from keeping alive people who *despise* you and want you dead or in prison.
> ...


But...........

Trade among yourselves.

Keep the good people in your community fed and cared for.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> But...........
> 
> Trade among yourselves.
> 
> Keep the good people in your community fed and cared for.


Absolutely.

That's one of the upsides of this approach.

Most of those "good people" think like us and therefore are better prepared to take care of themselves as this unfolds.

----------


## acptulsa

> Okay Bucko now you've attributed too much of your verbal diarrhea to me.
> 
> I am a man of faith, faith in the Father, Son and Holy Spirit, you know the God written of in the Bible, the Bible you quote incessantly and often times out of context in order to make yourself feel like a teacher.
> 
> This post is the end of my discussion of the Bible and Christianity with you, There are too many red flags in your words surrounding the scriptures you quote. Try to find peace. Maybe then you'll be able to offer words of encouragement to those fighting evil here in the secular world.


Because this evil has victims.  And Jesus said...

 Then shall the King say unto them on his right hand, Come, ye blessed of my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world: For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in, naked, and ye clothed me: I was sick, and ye visited me: I was in prison, and ye came unto me.

He did not say, ye told them to put themselves in a position where evil would be sure to win, just to bring about a prophesy no person fully understands, and told them to suffer more and just shout hallelujah a lot.  He said feed his children food and drink, not platitudes.

We are men.  We don't want to bury the talents the Master gave us in the damned sand until this blows over.

----------


## tod evans

> Because this evil has victims.  And Jesus said...
> 
>  Then shall the King say unto them on his right hand, Come, ye blessed of my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world: For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in, naked, and ye clothed me: I was sick, and ye visited me: I was in prison, and ye came unto me.
> 
> He did not say, ye told them to put themselves in a position where evil would be sure to win, just to bring about a prophesy no person fully understands, and told them to suffer more and just shout hallelujah a lot.  He said feed his children food and drink, not platitudes.
> *
> We are men.  We don't want to bury the talents the Master gave us in the damned sand until this blows over.*


Nobody is advocating for that, at least not that I'm aware of.

I'm advocating withholding talent and labor from the clusters of those who oppress.

This in no way advises one to withhold their talent or labor from their neighbors or those with whom they agree morally and ethically.

How is it wrong to reserve your God given abilities for those people? 

Supporting those who honor evil is merely honoring evil by proxy..

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm advocating withholding talent and labor from the clusters of those who oppress.
> 
> This in no way advises one to withhold their talent or labor from their neighbors or those with whom they agree morally and ethically.
> 
> How is it wrong to reserve your God given abilities for those people? 
> 
> Supporting those who honor evil is merely honoring evil by proxy..


Exactly.

I was referring to the parable in Matthew 25 just before the verses I quoted above.  In it, a talent is a unit of money, an archaic use of the word.  It's admittedly confusing, but maybe it was intended to be.  Sometimes the most confusing parables teach us the most.  In any case, Clayton gets the reference.




> Nobody is advocating for that, at least not that I'm aware of.


I don't think so either.  I'm just trying to amplify what Pete said, and show how grounded Pete is in the Word.




> Please friend,,do not get so spiritual minded that you are no earthly good.

----------


## ClaytonB

>

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> 


Sounds like COVID.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> It spread out across the country and never ended,, But is resurfacing.


Sounds like COVID

----------


## pcosmar

> Sounds like COVID


These folks are infectious.

----------


## ClaytonB

> These folks are infectious.


*Freedom: The final infection...*

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> These folks are infectious.


Imagine a government administration that tried to force freedom on the people. MSM, Karens, and Johnny B Good would go insane.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## pcosmar

Still Going,

----------


## tod evans



----------


## ClaytonB

> 


Variations on Diesel therapy (Wiki). Notice how even the prison inmates won't cooperate with this garbage, they know the difference between an upstanding pastor of the community, versus prison guard dogs. The Deep State is grasping the unshielded electric main and doesn't know it yet...

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/missesnoodles/st...15320443297798

----------


## pcosmar

Inspired many.

Still Going.

----------


## pcosmar

Rolling Thunder headed to Ottawa.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Inspired many.
> 
> Still Going.

----------


## pcosmar

https://torontosun.com/news/national...h-to-get-award

Freedom Convoy organizer Tamara Lich to get award

----------


## pcosmar

Bikers in Ottawa.

not over.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*THREAD: Canada loses top 10 spot on Global Peace Index due to 'anti-government sentiment'*

----------


## Anti Globalist

Remember when this trucker convoy was the most important thing in the news then Putin's invasion of Ukraine sucked all the attention out of it?

----------


## pcosmar

> Remember when this trucker convoy was the most important thing in the news then Putin's invasion of Ukraine sucked all the attention out of it?


I have watched both.. More Fakery in Ukraine.

More Trolls here.

----------


## Firestarter

On 14 June, there was a big show in Canadian parliament over Elizabeth's PM Justin Trudeau invoking the Emergencies Act against the selfie truckers who were declared "terrorists" in the process, while donations were called "money laundering".

Finance Minister Chrystia Freeland evaded questions by giving long spun out explanations.
As part of the show the MP's asking the questions played their best angry role, with for example MP Rhéal Fortin complaining that Freeland was skating around questions:



> Its very disappointing Madam minister, and I do not know what we will do to implement the mandate that the House gave us. We need information and documents, not a figure skating show.


.
In my opinion the most interesting is that the main reason given by Freeland  for why these peaceful protesters had to be stopped at all costs, is the damage to "Canadas reputation"...
See some quotes from the interaction between MP Matthew Green, who asked her about the threats to national security and the supposed economic impact, and Minister Freeland:
.



> Green: So Im going to put the question to you directly: What were the economic impacts of the occupation? And were they significant enough to meet the threshold of a threat to national security under Section 2 of the CSIS act?
> 
> Freeland: Canadas reputation as a reliable trading partner, as a reliable investment destination, as a country with peace, order and good government, as a country with stable and effective political institutions, these are some of the most precious things we have as an economy, and they are the foundation for our prosperity.
> 
> Green: Thats not the question I asked you. Im not talking about pontification, Im talking about facts here.


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/ndp-mp-cha...000221672.html
https://www.theepochtimes.com/parlia...t_4535904.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ezralevant/statu...81573446725633

----------


## Anti Globalist

> https://twitter.com/ezralevant/statu...81573446725633


Next it'll get reported that she was found dead in her cell under mysterious circumstances.

----------


## ClaytonB

-deleted-

----------


## ClaytonB

> https://twitter.com/ezralevant/statu...81573446725633


The globalists are the enemies of freedom. Never forget that... (watch to the end):

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## dannno

> 


I'm voting for the Ginger.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

These trucker convoys will end. These trucks obey the law.



https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news...D=ansmsnnews11

PepsiCo certainly seems to believe him, according to a statement the company provided to Gizmodo on Friday morning.

“We can confirm PepsiCo will receive the first electric Tesla Semis December 1, 2022, supporting our Frito-Lay plant in Modesto, California, and our PepsiCo beverages plant in Sacramento,” the company said in an email. “We are looking forward to this next step in our PepsiCo Positive journey and will provide more details once we have taken delivery.”

For reference, the “PepsiCo Positive journey” refers to the company’s plan to transform its operations for the good of the planet. This includes a goal to achieve net-zero emissions across its supply chain by 2040.

----------


## pcosmar

still going..

----------


## pcosmar

> These trucker convoys will end. These trucks obey the law.


Only if the Pepsi Drivers do.

I would Love to see an Electric at next years 10-4 DC event.

Who is going to build the Best one,,Tesla? Peterbuilt? Freightliner? Mack? or Volvo maybe..

Hyundai is already running them
https://trucknbus.hyundai.com/global...?sn=BL00000563

and the Convoys did their Job,,awakened and united many. 
Freedom Movements continue all over.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Only if the Pepsi Drivers do.
> 
> I would Love to see an Electric at next years 10-4 DC event.
> 
> Who is going to build the Best one,,Tesla? Peterbuilt? Freightliner? Mack? or Volvo maybe..
> 
> Hyundai is already running them
> https://trucknbus.hyundai.com/global...?sn=BL00000563
> 
> ...

----------


## pcosmar

> 


I read Asimov's "I Robot" as a teen.

Trucks Move everything..
If you have it,, it came on a Truck.

AI is not ready,, New Trucks are.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> I read Asimov's "I Robot" as a teen.
> 
> Trucks Move everything..
> If you have it,, it came on a Truck.
> 
> AI is not ready,, New Trucks are.


You will be assimilated... LOL

----------


## pcosmar

> You will be assimilated... LOL


I hope so..but need a Lottery hit.

----------


## acptulsa



----------

